# Conectar CD-rom IDE a una laptop



## gabrielcanul (Oct 15, 2005)

se le puede conectar un lector de CD-rom de tipo ide a una laptpo como seria ya que por medio del puerto USB ni rogandole.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 15, 2005)

Si la puedes conectar, solo necesitas un adaptador

Buscalo en google como:

LAPTOP to IDE HARD DRIVE ADAPTER

O lo puedes fabricar tu mismo, guíate en las indicaciones dadas por esta web:

http://delphys.net/d.holmes/hardware/ata_interface_1.html


----------

